# CSV rejected:Reason applicant not yet professional but candidate under training



## Durant (Jun 10, 2018)

My CSV application was denied because I applied using candidate membership from ECSA. I have 8 years work experience and have a BTECH and applied for ECSA registration last year as a candidate. I have 10 days to appeal and I applied for my CSV in my home country Zimbabwe pliz help


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Durant said:


> My CSV application was denied because I applied using candidate membership from ECSA. I have 8 years work experience and have a BTECH and applied for ECSA registration last year as a candidate. I have 10 days to appeal and I applied for my CSV in my home country Zimbabwe pliz help


Appealing would be a waste of time and money because if you applied with candidate membership the DHA are correct in denying the application. 

You can only apply (unless you graduated from an SA isntitution) under the following engineering designations from ECSA:


Professional Engineer
Professional Engineering Technologist
Professional Certificated Engineer
Professional Engineering Technician

(Candidate engineers are not on the critical skills list)


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Appealing would be a waste of time and money because if you applied with candidate membership the DHA are correct in denying the application.
> 
> You can only apply (unless you graduated from an SA isntitution) under the following engineering designations from ECSA:
> 
> ...




Hi, what if you were rejected for the same reason but you studied in SA and my degree falls under Critical skills list. Please advice because below is my situation;


I studied in SA and got a job offer here because I was sponsored by a local company. Now in trying to obtain my visa the SA embassy in Botswana which is where I am from rejected my application because they need a letter from ECSA that gives testimony to my Critical skills or 5 years post graduation experience. ECSA says it does not give such a letter as I am only registered as a candidate engineer. So the embassy expects a letter of appeal in a few days and I don't know what to write, somebody help.
I also would like to know if the PR status- critical skills is still effective, if it is can I write in my appeal that I would like to change my application to the PR status Critical Skills. 


I would really appreciate the help, very desperate here.


----------



## Durant (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, I graduated from a South African institution myself, I contacted the the ECSA and told me I have to apply as a Professional Engineering Technologist. The only issue is getting referee's. The rest will be possible. I have contacted my past lecturers for help. I also spoke to agents and told me the home affairs were actually wrong to reject me as temporary visas do not require you to be a professional, that will only be applicable to PR. Appealing is a waste of time as it takes longer for you to get a response which can be up-to a year.


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

Durant said:


> Hi, I graduated from a South African institution myself, I contacted the the ECSA and told me I have to apply as a Professional Engineering Technologist. The only issue is getting referee's. The rest will be possible. I have contacted my past lecturers for help. I also spoke to agents and told me the home affairs were actually wrong to reject me as temporary visas do not require you to be a professional, that will only be applicable to PR. Appealing is a waste of time as it takes longer for you to get a response which can be up-to a year.



Hi Durant;

Thanks, I will just submit it and append the Immigration directive 22 and just hope for the best. I have little to lose in that regard since I am already rejected.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Mabusha said:


> Hi, what if you were rejected for the same reason but you studied in SA and my degree falls under Critical skills list. Please advice because below is my situation;
> 
> 
> I studied in SA and got a job offer here because I was sponsored by a local company. Now in trying to obtain my visa the SA embassy in Botswana which is where I am from rejected my application because they need a letter from ECSA that gives testimony to my Critical skills or 5 years post graduation experience. ECSA says it does not give such a letter as I am only registered as a candidate engineer. So the embassy expects a letter of appeal in a few days and I don't know what to write, somebody help.
> ...



Dont appeal. Submit a new application with a copy of the blanket waiver. https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, thank you very much for your reply, the thing is my employers are getting impatient with me. Would it be bad if I submitted the appeal and appended the Immigration directive 22, then begin a new process to apply for the blanket waiver you stated above?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Mabusha said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your reply, the thing is my employers are getting impatient with me. Would it be bad if I submitted the appeal and appended the Immigration directive 22, then begin a new process to apply for the blanket waiver you stated above?


Appeals have a longer processing time than fresh applications. You also cannot have 2 concurrent applications so rather just send the fresh application.


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you terryZW.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Mabusha said:


> Thank you terryZW.


Hi @Mabusha. Did you end up getting your CSV?


----------

